# Please Help Me. 08 Atlima Won't Start. Alarm stopped working also.



## cebb (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi there. I need help.

I recently acquired a 2008 Nissan Altima 2.5S, manual transmission. I've only had her for 3 months.

My problem right now is that the car won't start anymore.

Before this happened, I went through an automated car wash. The underbody of the car was also washed. I had removed the under engine cover/engine splash guard as it was hanging under the car due to missing clips. I didn't think that it was much of a big deal removing it until I can find a replacement.

Anyway, after the car wash, I didn't feel anything wrong with the car. I drove for 30 miles with no issues. I reached my friend's house, and I parked it with the engine off. 

I went back to my car 5 minutes later to take off, but my car would not start anymore. 

Here are the symptoms.

1. When I depress my clutch, car would not start. Engine does not even crank.

2. It seems that the car is not able to detect the key. , I don't have a second key yet(Bought it used and had only 1 key). 

3. I tried inserting the key in the little key hole under the steering wheel. System detects that there is a key there, but the car still won't start.

4. I am able to cycle through ACC, and ON. When I am on ACC or ON, radio does not turn on. Radio typically turns on when I'm in ACC or ON. 

5. I am able to select ON, but there are no dash lights(check engine, oil pressure, SRS, etc) illuminating other than the flashing key.

6. Horn does not work.

7. Trunk does not open with either key fob or from inside the driver's compartment. I have already checked for that switch from the glove compartment and verified that it is on.

8. Key fob DOES NOT lock or unlock doors. When I press the lock button, I do see the hazards blink (left turn and right turn arrows) inside ones, but they don't blink outside.

9. Doors do not lock or unlock using the driver side controls.

9. Headlight does not turn on. 

10. When I disconnect the battery and reconnect, the alarm does not turn on. It normally does as I have done it a few times(stereo upgrade, amp install, fog light install).

I have checked and tested just about every fuse in the driver side engine compartment, and under the steering column and all fuses are fine. They all have continuity.

It feels that there is a blown fuse somewhere or a relay not switching power. Something may have been fried from the car wash.

The only power I have inside the car is the dome light. I also hear the beeps inside the car when the door is open. Other than that, everything else seems dead.

I don't think it's the ECU as I was able to drive it for 30 miles with no issues and no warning lights. It may be the anti-theft module(don't know where it is) may have gone bad, or does not have power.

Can someone please give me advice on where to go from where? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Upon removing the lower splash guards, the high pressure car wash nozzles most likely caused a penetration of water into some of the harness connectors. You'll have to get under the car and start unplugging harness connectors and drying them out. Before you do this, DISCONNECT THE BATTERY FIRST.


----------



## cebb (Aug 24, 2014)

I live in Texas and the temp here yesterday was at 101 F.

I would assume that the water that got into the harnesses in the engine compartment would have evaporated by now.

I also have done an under body wash before a couple of times with this car before with no ill effects. However, the under body splash guard was on. The splash guard only covers the front half of the engine. 

Looking through it this morning, water would have hit the alternator and that module NEXT to the battery. That's my concern.

Anyway, I went to Autozone this morning and had my battery tested. The test showed that the battery was good, but that it needed to be charged.

I bought a new battery anyway.

Unfortunately, I still have the same issues with the new battery. Nothing changed.

1. Can anyone tell me where the anti theft module(if there is one) is located in the Altima so I can test for power there?

2. What is the module right next to the battery? Is that the ECU? 

3. Is there another set of fuse panels with the Altima aside from the one under the steering column an the compartment next to the battery?

I can't take it to a dealer right now since it's Sunday. I'm making that my last ditch effort as well since I don't trust the dealers in my area.


----------



## cebb (Aug 24, 2014)

There is some progress.

I now have alarm, headlights, etc... but I'd have to disconnect the thick black wire. I'm assuming that's the one going to the alternator.

At 1 point when everything was connected, I was able to attempt to start the car. It went to the normal cycle to start, and then just 1 click. Then I loose everything again (alarm, remote, door headlights).

I'd have to disconnect the negative battery, disconnect that thick black wire on the positive side, wait for a while, reconnect negative battery then I'll have alarm, doors, headlights again.

At this point, something is draining the battery or causing things to short.


----------

